# Pay another year or default?



## SEDONA2019CHRIS (Nov 14, 2019)

Diamond does not accept Transitions if you have the points from a third party. I can pay up again for points I do not want, or I can let it go without paying and cast myself to the winds. Which is better?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 14, 2019)

If you are only going to pay one more year no matter what then time to cut the line and start dealing with the repercussions.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 14, 2019)

This reminds me of an earlier post today asking how a take-back program can improve delinquency percentage. It would be this situation.


----------



## SEDONA2019CHRIS (Nov 16, 2019)

It's scary to watch late fees add up.


----------

